# AKC stud book



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

What is meant when the site is in the akc stud book? What is the stud book? Both the sire and Dam have been in the stud book and the sire has an akc DNA number. What exactly does any of this do? If this is in the wrong place I apologize and feel free to move it. Is any of this special or are all dogs put in the stud book if they are bred?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I should know this. I think the stud book itself is old terminology as this stuff was actually compiled in books and archived by year. So there would be a stud book for each year. Only I believe that both sire and dam would be listed and given a number and the also the number of the stud book. A dog would be listed in the stud book the first time their name was put on a litter registration as sire or dam. 

So the number of the stud book would be the year of their first registered breeding. 

So if the dogs's number was something like DL287345-94 the dog was not born in 94, his first litter was registered and he was then entered into a stud book. (Now, of course, everything is computerized so I doubt there are big ledgers of dogs nowadays.)

Now DNA is actually the dog's DNA. A dog must provide DNA if it is imported, or if he is used for more than three litters in a year, or seven litters total. I think Bitches only need to provide DNA if they are imported but I can be wrong about that.


----------

